# Rigging for my Baitrunner..



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

First, please excuse my art work. Never pretended to be talented in that area.

I have gotten a number of short strikes King fishing lately so I changed my rigging up by using a stinger set up.








My favorite set up for Kings is my Shimano Baitrunners both the 4500 and the 6500. I started rigging with the treble as the stinger, the lead line coming off the circle. Since I fish a Carolina type rig, (with the line sliding through the egg weight) I switched and used the circle as the stinger. It seems to work well.

My intentions is King fishing, however on our last outing we landed a couple of groupers. I'm not inclined to toss back a couple of legal size groupers. Just because they didn't understand they should only be hitting single circles and should stay clear of the trebles. 

I understand the new reef fish regs, however I am not reef fishing but have caught reef fish. 

Your opinion, is this going to be a problem.


----------

